# Super Emergency Please Help



## fishyfishy2523 (Jul 31, 2014)

I just got back from vacation for 4 days and my aquarium is almost completely clouded. I have an automatic feeder, and it looks like it malfunctioned and just kept turning until all the food got out. 9/10 cichlids are dead, and my 9-inch sucker fish is still alive.

I emptied about 60% of the water, and added about 45% new de-chlorinated water. The sucker fish is alive but he wont get out of his house and I have literally tried everything to get him out and he won't come in (long story short, he has to stay in the tank).

The only living cichlid is at the top breathing for air at all times.Tank is now still very cloudy but I can at least see the fish.

What should I do?? Is there anything I can purchase to keep at least the remaining fish still alive?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check your filters for any excess food and lightly clean the media with tank water to flush out any accumulated stuff.

If there is any food left in the tank, try and remove it either by vacuuming it out or use a fish net.

Daily or twice daily water changes should help clear the tank a bit.

If you have a test kit, test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate as the addition of all that food will probably elevate some of those numbers.

Increasing the surface agitation of the water will probably help, depending on what type of filter(s) you are using.

Sorry for all the trouble you are going through but stuff does happen. I am also sorry for the loss of your fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Deeda said:


> test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate


Plus one. This is how you find out what is wrong with your tank so you can fix the problem.


----------

